# Paging all tool hounds, tool **** inside



## MDShunk

Looks pretty respectable for an employee. :thumbsup: I'd have to ask you to chuck that plumbing parting type cutter.

What's the scoop on the Swanson square?


----------



## NC_Electrician

OK..I may be sacrificed on the alter for this, but I have a confession to make...I use the pipe cutter to score around large feeder conductors to get a perfectly square edge and circumfrence. I don't score the conductors themselves though...then cut with a knive and it leaves a perfect end for terminating in the lugs. It looks very professional and sharp with the phasing tape neatly done above it.

The square is just really convenient and quick for cutting strut, marking studs etc. and a myriad of other tasks. I've had it forever and it's just easy and familiar to me I guess.


----------



## faber307

I love tools
:thumbup:


----------



## frank

OK So you like tools.

Well Friday is Tools Day Expo. I shall be going with a pal of mine and we shall be drooling all day long. If I can think on' I may take some pictures. The exhibition is held at a town just 40 minutes away from my home here in Northern England. I suppose to bump into some of your fellow countrymen since there is a Major US Base there. Hot Dogs. Beefburger. A couple of Beers and men talk all day long 'bliss'


Frank

Founded in the 1950s to monitor High Frequency radio communications, it was operated by the United States' National Security Agency (NSA), and has grown to become the world's largest intelligence-gathering ground station outside the US. Nominally a British Royal Air Force facility, only physical security and UK liaison functions are carried out by MoD personnel, the vast majority of the staff being British GCHQ, American civil service employees, government contractors, as well as U.S. military personnel. The base was also known as _Field station F83_. Two similar facilities appear to exist at Pine Gap, Australia and Buckley Air Force Base, near Denver, Colorado.


Up until 2003 the base had a Royal Navy equivalent nearby, HMS Forest Moor. This has since been decommissioned as a Naval base and is now run by civilian contractors with MoD assistance.
 
A Menwith Hill radome.


The base is highly recognisable by its several dozen radomes ('golf balls'), each containing a satellite dish. Many of these are used for signals interception from communications satellites and are commonly thought to be part of the ECHELON system. Other parts of the site are thought to be used by the Space Based Infrared System


----------



## brian john

This is how I get my tools (test equipment) down the road, the important tools are hidden (my fly rods).


----------



## MDShunk

Nice rig. 

What do you keep in the Kennedy box? They normally have real small drawers, don't they?


----------



## brian john

This one is a standard tool box, sockets, socket drives, wrenches and a variety of torque wrenches.

This is the only decent (TOUGH) tool box I can find, I went through several plastic boxes and Sears sheet metal boxes before I went to kennedy.

Did you notice the free advertising I just realized I caught the name.


----------



## MDShunk

brian john said:


> Did you notice the free advertising I just realized I caught the name.


It's fine, brother. You paid for that plug when you shared your pictures of neat stuff.


----------



## MDShunk

Pintle hitch too! You tow a backhoe? :jester:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Heres most of mine. I cleaned the van off when I went on vacation last year and brought them home. I've got a few more since then (sigh). I simply don't recognize the concept of "too many tools"

<center>
<img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/HPIM0348.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>


----------



## brian john

I tow load banks and generators, then there are my kayaks and canoes.

When I drove a van about every 6 months or so I would empty it and do a super job putting everything back. Then I would end up with a bunch of stuiff without a place. Then wham back into the van helter skelter.


----------



## wireman3736

I have a pouch that is almost the twin of NC_Electrician's pouch, I haven't been able to figure out how to reduce the size to post it though, it's now about 900 kb's, can anyone help, :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk

wireman3736 said:


> I have a pouch that is almost the twin of NC_Electrician's pouch, I haven't been able to figure out how to reduce the size to post it though, it's now about 900 kb's, can anyone help, :001_huh:


Get your free account at photobucket.com, host your full size picture there, and link to it in your posts here. :thumbsup:


----------



## NC_Electrician

wireman3736 said:


> I have a pouch that is almost the twin of NC_Electrician's pouch :001_huh:


Copy cat...blasphemer :jester: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## wireman3736

I think I got it, It's close to a twin, the only thing I see different is I keep my allen wrench set in the truck, also I put my lineman's and screw drivers in the back. I'll have to get a better pic. There sitting on my Greenlee 4000 lb puller.

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w203/wireman3736/100_1501.jpg


----------



## wireman3736

MDShunk said:


> Get your free account at photobucket.com, host your full size picture there, and link to it in your posts here. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the imfo, I have to get out more.


----------



## John

I found this in a attic a couple of years ago, did one of you old guys loose your flashlight 75 years ago?:whistling2: 

View attachment 52


----------



## wireman3736

Now that I have learned how to add my pics I came across a couple that were in my collection, work truck and a black bear taking a short cut across my yard.

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w203/wireman3736/100_0046.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w203/wireman3736/100_0579.jpg


----------



## John

Here is some packed up tools.

View attachment 53


----------



## wireman3736

John said:


> I found this in a attic a couple of years ago, did one of you old guys loose your flashlight 75 years ago?:whistling2:
> 
> Those batteries dont even look like they leaked. My father worked for eveready for years but those batteries were long before my time.


----------



## brian john

I once found 6 empty Schiltz cans, the old metal can with the triangle hole made by a "CHURCH KEY" in an attic.


----------



## TOOL_5150

*tools of the trade*

I was about to start a new thread, but I remembered that I allready came aross a 'tool pic' thread so heres my tools [1 of many parts to come]
I am a tool fanatic...:whistling2: 

As you can tell, I am a yallow and black man myself.




















I also have super-sized pics that can be found here, and will be updated every time I post a new tool pic on this thread.

www.xaetrex.net/tools


~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey

Hey Matt. Has any of that stuff EVER been used??? :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Speedy Petey said:


> Hey Matt. Has any of that stuff EVER been used??? :laughing:


I was waiting for that... :laughing: However, most of that stuff is only about a year old due to a theft. 

ALSO: I take VERY good care of my tools, unlike most of the people I work with.


----------



## 220/221

My bags weigh about 40 pounds..no pics yet.

My trucks are loaded with stuff too.


----------



## DPDT

220/221 said:


> My bags weigh about 40 pounds..no pics yet.
> 
> My trucks are loaded with stuff too.


Man, I've said it before and I'll say it again. That's a NICE rig!


----------



## 220/221

Thanks man. I have three of these and two with buckets installed.


Not bad for a slacker:no:


----------



## Magnettica




----------



## leftyguitarjoe

this is from a few months ago. I have a few more things now, but this pic covers the jist of it,


----------



## Avery

Heres my Tools that i use on a daily basis (im an apprentice)











-Safety Glass's (one with clear , one yellow lenses)
-Ridgid 9.6V drill for finishing
-respirator mask for attics , insulation
-Greenlee and Ideal Strippers
-Greenlee Pliers , Neednose ,channel locks , Sidecutters , Various Screwdrivers , Tester , Plug Tester (in Pouch) , Tape measure
-Klein Allan Keys , big and small , Pliers , Sidecutters , Various Screwdrivers , knife
-magnetic Torpedo Level , Knife , bright small LED flashlight , crescent wrench , sharpies & tape
-Greenlee Pouch with Klein Belt and Random Padded Strap

the rest is my boss's drill.. and so forth that i had in my trunk but im still waiting on my makita lithium ion Impact and hammer drill to show up in the mail

i like the quality of klein alot better and as my greenlee screw drivers break and bend im just replacing them with klein , but i think i got a pretty good ammount of tools for a first year apprentice next thing im gonna buy is socket set and an adapter bit to go into my impact drill and a LED headlamp when i feel like spending more on tools


----------



## JohnJ0906

The whole collection - except the ladder.










Tool bag


----------



## JohnJ0906

Tool belt - Old pic, I returned to the leather Klien tool pouch


----------



## kkelter

Aren't all the comfort grip screwdrivers made in the same factory? The yellow klein, green greenlee, red and blue craftsman.


----------



## JohnJ0906

kkelter said:


> Aren't all the comfort grip screwdrivers made in the same factory? The yellow klein, green greenlee, red and blue craftsman.


I don't know, but I have NEVER broken or bent a Klien screwdriver in 17 years... and I don't take it easy on them.



avery said:


> i like the quality of klein alot better and as my greenlee screw drivers break and bend im just replacing them with klein


----------



## Avery

In a month my flatblade tip started to chip off and i bent one of my Robinson and tried to bend it back with not that much luck of being straight ever again , only time will tell for the rest of the greenlee collection in my hands


----------



## kkelter

JohnJ0906 said:


> I don't know, but I have NEVER broken or bent a Klien screwdriver in 17 years... and I don't take it easy on them.


I broke the bit on my Klein 10 in 1 while tightening a setscrew on an EMT connector today. I need to buy some dedicated screwdrivers which are probably much better quality. 

Its hard to keep track of all your investment (tools) when your in a school full of a-holes. A lot of snap-on and mac tools were stolen by kids last year in the automotive class. Its really a shame. I've had some things stolen such as my mag-lite and my 1/4'' nut driver among some vandalism.

The broken bit - time for some dedicated screwdrivers, Is Klein the way to go? I like the greenlee since a local supply house sells them - I'm going to ask if they honor a broken tool replacement warranty on the greenlee.


----------



## Avery

Klein has a warranty if you bring that into a dealer they will give you a free 10 in one or that bit at minimum


----------



## kkelter

My 10-1 screwdriver is really messed up. The Klein name was scratched off completely and i don't have the receipt anymore. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## JohnJ0906

You can replace just those tips - I had to order mine through the shop.

I use straight screwdrivers for things requiring much torque, not my 10-in-1.


----------



## gilbequick

On my 10 in 1 I also broke the flat head, both of them. I didn't know you could pick up the bits separately so I got another 10 in 1. Broke that same piece! No more 10 in 1 for me.


----------



## JohnJ0906

gilbequick said:


> On my 10 in 1 I also broke the flat head, both of them. I didn't know you could pick up the bits separately so I got another 10 in 1. Broke that same piece! No more 10 in 1 for me.



I use the 10-in-1 more for the other bits than the flat head. I like a straight for flat head stuff.


----------



## puma1277




----------



## brian john

That leather looks stiffer than my joints in the morning as I crawl out of bed.


----------



## puma1277

Your right brian, it is stiff , got it from ebay for $40.00. The guy I bought it from barely used it.


----------



## aricsavage

Here's what I carry everyday, all 50 pounds of it.
I like to be prepaired.






and I swear I don't like depot as much as it seems, their bags are just affordable.


----------



## Speedy Petey

aricsavage said:


> and I swear I don't like depot as much as it seems, their bags are just affordable.


That's funny, because that's what I was thinking before I scrolled down. :laughing:

Do you really carry around a socket set all day?


----------



## aricsavage

well no, not everyday. but it usually makes it way onto the bosses truck.


----------



## gatti

Haha I love show and Tell .......... here's a pic of my tools that's begging to be used. I try to put away 1/4 of my check every week for a month. Sometimes I make a list of what I need and make an effort to buy it at the end of the month. I have more, will take more pics when it stops raining here in Virginia. :thumbsup:


----------



## gatti

Big mistake ..... wife ask me to head out to the local hardware store to buy some light bulbs. I come back home and manage to sneak more stuff into the house. lol oops I forgot the light bulbs. :laughing:


----------



## gatti

got another New toy! 14.4 Milwaukee Drill and Impact driver for ladder work and a Dewalt dual charger Jobsite light.  And most important NEC 2005 Hard cover code book along with filler book of simplified wiring.


----------



## 480sparky

Wow! All new stuff.

When do you guys start working?:laughing:


----------



## gatti

480sparky said:


> Wow! All new stuff.
> 
> When do you guys start working?:laughing:


 
work? :laughing: I enjoy doing it so much I don't even call it work. My tools do get dirty ..... the old stuff is sitting in my car. Give me min. I will post my dirty tools.


----------



## gatti

Last one for right now ....... taking pictures and transfering them to the computer is actually REAL work. :laughing: This is one of my cars I use for work. I have 2 other cars I drive and they both have full of tools too.  Enough of my warehouse I want to see what others tote around.


----------



## 480sparky

:laughing:


gatti said:


> Enough of my warehouse I want to see what others tote around.


 
OK, you called me out..... here ya go:











:laughing: 









Seriously, 98% of my day-to-day work can be done with what's right inside the side van door:


----------



## cdnelectrician

Oh how I love tools.....Here's my day to day stuff, don't use much else except my meters!

BTW Gatti...who makes the red and yellow pliers in the top left of your pic?


http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh306/torontokidd/?action=view&current=DSC00737.jpg


----------



## gatti

cdnelectrician said:


> BTW Gatti...who makes the red and yellow pliers in the top left of your pic?


 
Wiha insulated pliers, cutters and screwdrivers.


----------



## MF Dagger

What kinda van are you riding around in 480? Also been meaning to ask what part of Iowa do you reside in?


----------



## Speedy Petey

gatti said:


> Wiha insulated pliers, cutters and screwdrivers.


Wiha, Witte, Wera, Knipex.
ALL TOP quality and well worth the price IMO. I love that stuff. Them being made in Germany is a plus to me.


----------



## gilbequick

I picked up a couple of Knipex tools the other day.....very quality stuff. Their channel locks are impressive.


----------



## John

*4-in-1 Nutdrivers*

Here is couple of tools that I have had for a number of years and they are hard to find. It is a 4-in-1 nutdriver. There are two versions a 1/4",5/16",3/8" and 7/16" and a 3/16",7/32",9/32" and 11/32". I have both and they are the next best thing to "Sliced Bread". :thumbsup: 

http://www.klenktools.com/Main/Default.asp

View attachment 396


----------



## randomkiller

John said:


> Here is couple of tools that I have had for a number of years and they are hard to find. It is a 4-in-1 nutdriver. There are two versions a 1/4",5/16",3/8" and 7/16" and a 3/16",7/32",9/32" and 11/32". I have both and they are the next best thing to "Sliced Bread". :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.klenktools.com/Main/Default.asp
> 
> View attachment 396


Not so hard to find, Johnstone Supply carries them.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

*Well that's thrown down the gauntlet*

Not too sure how to do this...I want to put up the pics and not the links. So if it all goes horribly wrong I apologise in advance.

This is the start of the pics of my kit, majority of it travels with me everyday. It may look new but it isn't!! The hacksaw in one of the pics is at least 28 years old!!!
All the insulated stuff gets wiped down after use. This is only a small percentage, I have not posted the pics of my everyday stuff yet. None of the tools are repeated in seperate photos; if you see 7 of something then there are 7 of them. I have not put ALL of the individual items down as life is just toooooo short. I still have and use some of the stuff from when I was an apprentice back in the early seventies. :whistling2: 

Woo Hooo! Now I know how to post pics! Sorry for the quality, pics were taken with Nokia Phone...more to follow now that I know what to do!


----------



## gilbequick

Wow, that's the most complete set of insulated tools I've ever seen. Nice collection :thumbsup:.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

*Oh, there's more yet!*

The battery is there just for a scale reference












I'll try to get the 'every day' stuff photographed later today


----------



## joeyuk

Here is what I carry everyday. There are other tools I bring only if needed.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

This is the contents of the everyday box I just put the most appropriate tools for the day in the tool belt










Here is my testing kit including Multifunction Megger/Zs/Ipsc/Ohmeter/RCD tester all in one. Time Domain Reflectometer, Live Line fault locator, Test Phone, ISDN Phone, Toner, IR Thermometer.










Having done my 'show and tell' most of the jobs can be done with what is on the tool bet in the top left corner or the items in the previous pic! So WHAT ON EARTH DO I NEED THE OTHERS FOR:laughing: definately a tool-o-holic:thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> Last one for right now ....... taking pictures and transfering them to the computer is actually REAL work. :laughing: This is one of my cars I use for work. I have 2 other cars I drive and they both have full of tools too.  Enough of my warehouse I want to see what others tote around.


It must be hard to use the stuff with the plastic packages still intact. Do you just drive the tools around to keep you company or you just use a 10 in 1 and a pair of dikes that ride in your pocket?


----------



## handyman78

Does this picture just say OVERKILL ?


----------



## gatti

randomkiller said:


> It must be hard to use the stuff with the plastic packages still intact. Do you just drive the tools around to keep you company or you just use a 10 in 1 and a pair of dikes that ride in your pocket?


 
I don't wear regular pants ......... I fit my pockets with assorted goodies that make me feel good when I drive.:laughing:


----------



## Fletchshef

To Trimix-leccy, where abouts did you get all the the insulated socket sets from as no one in the UK seems to sell them which is strange considered the importance placed on vde tools.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Fletchshef...
Some is from Ebay, some from Boddingtons or FACOM or IT [inulated Tools limited]
Believe it or not the 2 big Red Boxes [socket sets and 1000V torque wrench] are actually C.K. !!
I think the FACOM stuff may have come from Clydesdales. I've got loads more of the stuff I just got fed up of photographing it all. Ebay is a good cheap source. I have got some stuff that I don't know what it is. [came in a job lot along with a Y35 crimper and a full set of dies...RESULT :thumbup: ]


----------



## Trimix-leccy

...and here is one


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Electricians-...ryZ63918QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Way more than I paid, but .........


----------



## Fletchshef

Thanks for that, I've noticed the odd insulated spanner coming up on ebay but not much else, they seem to be much more readily available in the states. I've been on facom's, knipex's and wiha's main UK site but nothing there, I'll just have to keep searching.


..... or maybe i'm just not looking hard enough.


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> I don't wear regular pants ......... I fit my pockets with assorted goodies that make me feel good when I drive.:laughing:


For some reason I would expect those for you.


----------



## gatti

Hey Random here's another NEW item you can bust my balls on. :laughing: It was too hard to pass up and I didn't pay retail price. Klein 5164, Klein 5207, 2 Dead-on Butt Bag and a Milky 12 volt sub-compact drill. :thumbup:


----------



## gatti

randomkiller said:


> For some reason I would expect those for you.


 
well damn ...... sounds like you already know me. :laughing:


----------



## Trimix-leccy

I for one am not going to argue with this bloke [Gatti]

To wear all those tool belts at once he must have a girth the size of my mother in law 

NOT to be messed with:whistling2:


----------



## gatti

Trimix-leccy said:


> I for one am not going to argue with this bloke [Gatti]
> 
> To wear all those tool belts at once he must have a girth the size of my mother in law
> 
> NOT to be messed with:whistling2:


 
:laughing: I don't think I can wear all the belts .... I'm getting old and finding myself wearing them less and often unloaded alot of the heavier tools. I prefer either a tool vest or my Blakladers.


----------



## philip657

Fletchshef said:


> To Trimix-leccy, where abouts did you get all the the insulated socket sets from as no one in the UK seems to sell them which is strange considered the importance placed on vde tools.


snap-on do insulated sockets


----------



## gatti

philip657 said:


> snap-on do insulated sockets


 
snap-on also does insulated lineman pliers. Expensive but feels much more nicer than my Klien, Greenlee and Wiha MO.


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> snap-on also does insulated lineman pliers. Expensive but feels much more nicer than my Klien, Greenlee and Wiha MO.


 
How much is expensive?


----------



## gatti

randomkiller said:


> How much is expensive?


 
it set me back $146 bones


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> it set me back $146 bones


 
For that much I'll stay with Klein. Do you keep them locked up or what? J/k but that is a lot for pliers.


----------



## gatti

randomkiller said:


> For that much I'll stay with Klein. Do you keep them locked up or what? J/k but that is a lot for pliers.


 
Actually I just got them. Tomorrow I'm going to used them and watch the helpers and apprentice drool. :laughing: If I'm in a good mood someone lucky can use it for a min. :no:


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> Actually I just got them. Tomorrow I'm going to used them and watch the helpers and apprentice drool. :laughing: If I'm in a good mood someone lucky can use it for a min. :no:


You have to supply your own insulated tools? That's a pretty expensive undertaking. Are you self employed?


----------



## gatti

randomkiller said:


> You have to supply your own insulated tools? That's a pretty expensive undertaking. Are you self employed?


 
Yes we have to supply our own tools .... I'm still slaving with a company. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

gatti said:


> Actually I just got them. Tomorrow I'm going to used them and watch the helpers and apprentice drool. :laughing: If I'm in a good mood someone lucky can use it for a min. :no:


I don't understand why anyone would buy these high-priced tools just to use them for everyday work. 99.99% of your day-to-day work should not be done hot, so keep the big-bux tools in the truck unless you need them. The second you breach the orange handles when you drop them, you'll understand what I mean.


----------



## dowmace

480sparky said:


> I don't understand why anyone would buy these high-priced tools just to use them for everyday work. 99.99% of your day-to-day work should not be done hot, so keep the big-bux tools in the truck unless you need them. The second you breach the orange handles when you drop them, you'll understand what I mean.



exactly all of my insulated stuff stays in the designated box until I need it, I'd much rather ruin the grips on my 25 dollar linemans than my 50 dollar linemans.


----------



## gatti

Worked with them today and it felt and performed beautiful. My hands appreciated it and my co-workers mentioned they too might buy one. I will continue to work with them daily and just buy another one next week to keep for a special occasion activity. :laughing:


----------



## dowmace

gatti said:


> Worked with them today and it felt and performed beautiful. My hands appreciated it and my co-workers mentioned they too might buy one. I will continue to work with them daily and just buy another one next week to keep for a special occasion activity. :laughing:


you sir have more money than I do!!


----------



## gatti

dowmace said:


> you sir have more money than I do!!


 
I don't know about that :laughing: But I can bet I'm always broke during the week.


----------



## 480sparky

gatti said:


> Worked with them today and it felt and performed beautiful. My hands appreciated it and my co-workers mentioned they too might buy one. I will continue to work with them daily and just buy another one next week to keep for a special occasion activity. :laughing:


Then you can afford to buy me a pair in two weeks? :whistling2:


----------



## MF Dagger

146 bucks? Are you even working on something that justifies that? I'm such a tightwad that I complain about 40 bucks for dikes on the bosses tab from the supply house.


----------



## randomkiller

MF Dagger said:


> 146 bucks? Are you even working on something that justifies that? I'm such a tightwad that I complain about 40 bucks for dikes on the bosses tab from the supply house.


 
I hear that and agree with you. Our speciality tools are bought by the business and I still shop price, or haggle for a better price. Some work friends say I must be part Scottish.


----------



## MF Dagger

It just really disappoints me tool see someone spend 35 bucks on a six dollar tape measur at the supply house. It seems that's part of the reason the prices are getting so high around here is no one bitches about the prices getting so high.


----------



## HighWirey

randomkiller said:


> How much is expensive?


If you have to ask, you can't affordum. 

I also wanted to ask "how much is expensive", and now that I have the answer, wouldn't have wanted to affordum even in a good year!

Thought I did good by just 'moving on up' to Knipex! What a piker was I . . .
Didn't really need tools anymore, just wanted to see what was new in the trade.

Glad To Be Gone.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## randomkiller

HighWirey said:


> If you have to ask, you can't affordum.
> 
> I also wanted to ask "how much is expensive", and now that I have the answer, wouldn't have wanted to affordum even in a good year!
> 
> Thought I did good by just 'moving on up' to Knipex! What a piker was I . . .
> Didn't really need tools anymore, just wanted to see what was new in the trade.
> 
> Glad To Be Gone.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


There is a difference in being able to afford them and being conservative. I collect tools myself and have a good size collection. I have been through playing with hotrods, jersey speed skiffs, in water boat repairs, gunsmithing, building a house, making furniture, and a few other hobbies over the years. But, there is no way I would spend $150 on a pair of lineman's. I have always bought wrench and socket sets from Craftsman and never felt I needed to move up to Snap-on. Yeah their stuff looks nice but the prices are way out of line. I don't know if you have seen any of the veto propac tool bags (vetopropac.com), they are all over $120, I use Klein for much less and never felt they were inferior either. You know that old saying about a fool and his money.


----------



## gatti

lol Random ...... I just ordered the Veto Pro tool bags. All three of them and I didn't like the New Open type bags. I should be getting them next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> lol Random ...... I just ordered the Veto Pro tool bags. All three of them and I didn't like the New Open type bags. I should be getting them next week. :thumbsup:


You married? have kids? enjoy being broke? or just nuts?


----------



## gatti

randomkiller said:


> You married? have kids? enjoy being broke? or just nuts?


 
married with 4 kids. Broke most of the week until payday :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller

gatti said:


> married with 4 kids. Broke most of the week until payday :laughing:


Instead of life insurance your just gonna leave them the tools?????


----------



## gatti

randomkiller said:


> Instead of life insurance your just gonna leave them the tools?????


:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller

http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1539

This bag is just as good as the XL and is @$100 less.

And if you like heavy duty but smaller:
http://www.kleintools.com/05_PRODUCTS/5200-15_Tool_Bag/whatsnew/Whatsnew_Pop-Up.jpg


----------



## amptech

I like CLC stuff. I use the 5609 toolbelt with suspenders every day. I have Craftsman wrenches and socket sets in the shop and on the truck and a set of Klein combo wrenches on the truck that were a gift. They are slick/shiny like Snap-on. I never could see the sense in the high price of Snap-on tools compared to Craftsman until I worked in an aircraft maintenance shop. Snap-on wrenches/sockets are made to closer tolerance specs than Craftsman. Some wrenches have to be +/- .015. To most mechanics it doesn't make that much difference but precision tools are mandatory for certified aircraft mechanics. To someone in my position who is mainly turning nuts/bolts on dead electric gear, lawnmowers and tractors, Craftsman is more than good enough.


----------



## aricsavage

gatti said:


> I just ordered the Veto Pro tool bags. All three of them ...


 And I thought I was bad for buying a new pouch when the one I had wasn't even worn out yet.
I've never been one for fashion so maybe I don't get it, but how do you justify spending almost $450 on 3 tool bags?


----------



## randomkiller

aricsavage said:


> And I thought I was bad for buying a new pouch when the one I had wasn't even worn out yet.
> I've never been one for fashion so maybe I don't get it, but how do you justify spending almost $450 on 3 tool bags?


Maybe the fabric matches the kilt. My wife calls it acessorizing.


----------



## gatti

aricsavage said:


> And I thought I was bad for buying a new pouch when the one I had wasn't even worn out yet.
> I've never been one for fashion so maybe I don't get it, but how do you justify spending almost $450 on 3 tool bags?


 
I reckon some folks can afford it. :laughing:


----------



## HighWirey

randomkiller said:


> Instead of life insurance your just gonna leave them the tools?????


My heirs will sell the whole lot for a doller ninety eight. Half a bazillion for just a dollar ninety eight, what a deal!

Stay tuned for that estate sale gents  . . .

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## randomkiller

HighWirey said:


> My heirs will sell the whole lot for a doller ninety eight. Half a bazillion for just a dollar ninety eight, what a deal!
> 
> Stay tuned for that estate sale gents  . . .
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


Make sure they post the sale on here first....ok?


----------



## HighWirey

randomkiller said:


> Make sure they post the sale on here first....ok?


Sho nuf', your name is on top of the call list.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## randomkiller

HighWirey said:


> Sho nuf', your name is on top of the call list.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


I know too well I keep getting calls when I'm not the guy in rotation but, that's a whole other story. Thanks for the thought. I think I can fend off gatti.


----------



## gatti

aricsavage said:


> And I thought I was bad for buying a new pouch when the one I had wasn't even worn out yet.
> I've never been one for fashion so maybe I don't get it, but how do you justify spending almost $450 on 3 tool bags?


 
haha I never pay retail. You gotta have connections brother. :laughing:


----------



## aricsavage

Regardless of what you paid they still seem like a designer item to me.
And really after seeing the pics of all your tools and bags did you really need them?


----------



## gatti

aricsavage said:


> Regardless of what you paid they still seem like a designer item to me.
> And really after seeing the pics of all your tools and bags did you really need them?


I don't call it designer because the person that made the bags was an actual tradesman. He designed it for Real working folks like us.
You didn't see all my tools ....... :laughing: I actually keep 1-2 bags in each of my cars. Keep in mind the picture you saw was only 1 car. I took 2 bags from my other car just for the pic. I never have to worry if I have the right tools when I drive a different car. I own 5 cars and YES I do drive each of them, just depends which keys I grab in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## user8640521

Trimix-leccy said:


> This is the start of the pics of my kit, majority of it travels with me everyday. It may look new but it isn't!! The hacksaw in one of the pics is at least 28 years old!!!
> All the insulated stuff gets wiped down after use. This is only a small percentage, I have not posted the pics of my everyday stuff yet. None of the tools are repeated in seperate photos; if you see 7 of something then there are 7 of them. I have not put ALL of the individual items down as life is just toooooo short. I still have and use some of the stuff from when I was an apprentice back in the early seventies. :whistling2:


wow. i'm speechless.
i've never seen that many insulated tools before, in one place. ever.

i don't feel bad anymore.

and you have helped me more than you can imagine. when jill comes home,
i am going to show her this, so she can appreciate me, and understand how
bad it can get, and she won't mind when i come home with that 
rothenberger threader i've been looking at, with lust.











randy


----------



## user4818

Yet another thread where I say to myself "This is going to be boring." And yet here I am, looking at tool collections...


----------



## gilbequick

Wow Gatti you're just a mattress full of cash! What kind of work does your wife do because I know you're not paying for all of that and a new house on an Electrician's pay?


----------



## user4818

gilbequick said:


> Wow Gatti you're just a mattress full of cash! What kind of work does your wife do because I know you're not paying for all of that and a new house on an Electrician's pay?


Didn't you know that every electrician has a wife in some high paying position? Mainly nurses....


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> Didn't you know that every electrician has a wife in some high paying position? Mainly nurses....


thats funny. i love nurses


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> thats funny. i love nurses


Uhhhh....ummm....me too?


----------



## gatti

gilbequick said:


> Wow Gatti you're just a mattress full of cash! What kind of work does your wife do because I know you're not paying for all of that and a new house on an Electrician's pay?


 
Side jobs brother. :laughing:


----------



## gatti

Peter D said:


> Didn't you know that every electrician has a wife in some high paying position? Mainly nurses....


 
too funny. My wife was a nurse but she decided to retire from that field and now she an executive recruiter.


----------



## Hidyusbeast

Peter D said:


> Didn't you know that every electrician has a wife in some high paying position? Mainly nurses....


That's funny my wife is a nurse and a bunch of her nurse friends are married to electricians! Back on subject I will post some pics of some of my tools. My favorite at the moment is my Makita angle drill which is 2 1/2" from tip of chuck 2 head of drill. This is a champ coupled with my Milwaukee stubby spade bit set. I have a corded and 18 volt lithium ion cordless version.:thumbsup:


----------



## bfd_ast

Peter D said:


> Didn't you know that every electrician has a wife in some high paying position? Mainly nurses....


Ill break that order! My wife is studying to be a teacher. I am a full time firefighter part time Electrician on papers but its the other way around. I work 24 hrs on 48 hrs off. I just wish I had some of those tools. I am buying piece by piece right now. Ill post pics of mine when I leave the fire station


----------



## 76nemo

gatti said:


> it set me back $146 bones


 

WTF?:blink::001_huh:


$146 on insulated linesmans? Are you freakin' kiddin' me?????

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bduerler

76nemo said:


> WTF?:blink::001_huh:
> 
> 
> $146 on insulated linesmans? Are you freakin' kiddin' me?????
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mine were 168 lol


----------



## tie003uk

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...3h&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=23-108637896-2


----------



## tie003uk

http://gearwrench.com/catalog/xl_pass-thru_system/gearratchet/setdetails.jsp?part=8921


----------

